# FS:Variety of cichlids



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, I'm selling a bunch of my fish.

1 Proven Breeding pair of Convict Cichlids - $15 (SOLD)

1 4" Yellow Lab - $5 (SOLD)

1 4" Blue Gourami - $8 (SOLD)

1 7" Parrot Fish - $35 HE IS FAT! (SOLD)

All fish are very healthy and active.

CONVICT CICHLID FRY STILL AVAILABLE - They are starting to reach up to 1" now. 

I still have a ton of fry for sale from the above mentioned breeding pair for $1 each. Discount on multiple quantities*. 

PM me for more details. 

Cheers,

Zee.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

bump.................


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Parrot Fish Sold!!! All others still available.... Make me an offer!!!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bump for healthy and beautiful fish!!


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bump..........................


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will give you $10 for ur convicts but I can't pick up from richmond so if u want we can meet half way or if you ever comew to surrey


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

The breeding pair is spoken for! 

Tons of fry still available for a buck each!!!!


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

do you know the sex of the gourami?


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

no Idea. do you know how to tell?


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

is the dorsal fin pointy or round?

Blue Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus)


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

FEMALE!! very round and short dorsal fin!!!


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd.......


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Pm responded to!!


----------

